# Bye Bye 133 Cup - Hello 200 EDC



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So last week I said goodbye to the Renaultsport Twingo 133 Cup 



















And collected my Renaultsport Clio 200 EDC (Lux and Cupped). Gave the car a bath today, and noted a few areas to be addressed (don't you just love dealership washing?!). Due to the weather, I abandoned my plans to give her a thorough looking at and just getting it cleaned and waxed really 









































































Thoughts so far:

Interior is a nice place to be, feels pretty solid in how it's put together, R-Link is pretty impressive (loving the fish tank and travel games - the quiz helped pass the time waiting at the airport this week). It's also nice and clutter free and the majority of the plastics are impressive.

The gear box - I LOVE it.

Think that's the controversial bits covered.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Clio sports are about a fun car to drive, have no doubt this will be awesome.
What was the reason for the swap?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Renault are definitely improving on the looks of their cars - that looks VERY nice :argie: :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks very Alfa-ish. Sort of like a mash up of a 147 and a Mito.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I loved your twingo especially with the 182 alloys and coilovers:argie: New one looks nice hope you enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Love these. Nice looking car 👍


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

looks awesome! what is the performance like?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

nice car dude


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking sweet as! 

Only seen one on the road!! Good choice!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

thats very nice!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good looking car. I've said in a post elsewhere what a sweet gearbox it has, apart from the tinny release button on the gear lever.

I will be interested to know how you get on with the Coyote app in RLink, I turned mine off, found it too annoying.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A beautiful car and its french, can't beat em, its a love hate thing I think on here


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for the kind comments guys!

She's certainly got a nice turn of speed. I've driven both 197s and 200s and it certainly feels quicker, although more torque often feels quicker than it is. It's easy to make fairly quick progress, it's been too wet to see what the chassis is capable of tbh, but I'm very impressed so far.



S63 said:


> Good looking car. I've said in a post elsewhere what a sweet gearbox it has, apart from the tinny release button on the gear lever.
> 
> I will be interested to know how you get on with the Coyote app in RLink, I turned mine off, found it too annoying.


I've not got the ap. It was installed when I collected the car but when I signed up for the r-link store online I no longer have access. I've got the live subs to Tom tom still which I will definitely be renewing. It's already taken me around some horrid jams quite nicely.

Agreed on the gear release, but can't have it all!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice looking car ... enjoy:driver:


----------



## Gauntstar23 (May 23, 2013)

Looks a nice clean cut car


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice. Love it!!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sort of split on this car, the back of the car looks great, but from the front....my god they are a odd looking thing.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks great. Know what you mean about dealership washing... and you notice it especially on black (my DS3 has a black, newly swirly roof!).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> I've not got the ap. It was installed when I collected the car but when I signed up for the r-link store online I no longer have access. I've got the live subs to Tom tom still which I will definitely be renewing. It's already taken me around some horrid jams quite nicely.
> 
> Agreed on the gear release, but can't have it all!


You want to get your your access to RLink sorted, you'll need that to update TomTom live and other various services, infact you reminded me to update mine this evening with the latest updates.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

S63 said:


> You want to get your your access to RLink sorted, you'll need that to update TomTom live and other various services, infact you reminded me to update mine this evening with the latest updates.:thumb:


It is. But the subscription for coyote was to the previous owner I assume? The car was 1 month old when I purchased it.

I've got everything on there I want. All the free games, aquarium and subs I actually want. I tried the coyote once and didn't like it or see the point so when it went I didn't look further into it. I've extended the tom tom live for 36 months just now and it's showing up as it's already extended in the car.

Once I realised I had to tick the boxes to install the purchased apps (why would you buy an ap and not install it?) it worked a treat.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't comment until I've seen her  pics next weekend with the vee ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks great, I know the press pick the fiesta st over the clio but I reckon the clio will be a great daily driver. Any pictures of the inside ?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Already know my opinion on this James - love it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You got yourself a corker there Dawn i hope she's go to you


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> You got yourself a corker there Dawn i hope she's go to you


I'm fairly certain you think I'm someone else :lol:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

love it love it love it.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

enjoy your new car!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely looking car mate, bet it's a good bit of kit to drive!

I must admit the front end has yet to grow on me but the same happened with the 200 and I love that now, back end though looks really smart!! 

The four door controversy is pretty much negated by the hidden door handles anyway. 

Gearbox wise, although it's a departure from the very involved, hands on approach of the previous RS Clios I can see what RenaultSport have done.

They've tried to make the new 200 the best of everything. Comfortable, four door car that can seat four and eat up the miles yet one that's engaging and fun like a French hot hatch should be!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers alex. It's still pretty involving in race, so quick and obviously it won't change for you so you can, if you want to, hit the limiter and keep bouncing off it. 

It sounds great inside too, more of a hair dryer outside other than the pops on changes. You can hear it popping and banging when in sport and race, which is fun.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can imagine that it's definitely not a case of feeling detached from the driving even with a semi-auto gearbox. It wouldn't be a RenaultSport if it was! 

I think it's a great way to offer the best of everything for someone. I knew a guy who had an R32 Golf with DSG gearbox. Meant his wife could drive it in auto and he could give it the beans using the paddles. 

Definitely gets my approval mate and obviously that's very very important hahahaha


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

jacktdi said:


> i'm sort of split on this car, the back of the car looks great, but from the front....my god they are a odd looking thing.


....... +1


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good job I like it then


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Really nice car mate, any plans for it ? Would look better if it's slightly lower


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Maggi200 said:


> I'm fairly certain you think I'm someone else :lol:


my bad i didn't look Dawn like's her clio's magpiev6  must be the morphine i'm on  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Really nice car mate, any plans for it ? Would look better if it's slightly lower


Not changing the trick dampers. The additional stroke from the bump stops means it really does ride quite well for a firmly set up car (mines a cup packed car). Some have changed the springs for H&R and supposedly ruined the ride. I've done the low car, not looking to do it again for a daily!



suspal said:


> my bad i didn't look Dawn like's her clio's magpiev6  must be the morphine i'm on  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol: I'll forgive ya  I suppose I am into my Renault's now... I've been looking at PH1 172s too :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Maggi200 said:


> Not changing the trick dampers. The additional stroke from the bump stops means it really does ride quite well for a firmly set up car (mines a cup packed car). Some have changed the springs for H&R and supposedly ruined the ride. I've done the low car, not looking to do it again for a daily!
> 
> :lol: I'll forgive ya  I suppose I am into my Renault's now... I've been looking at PH1 172s too :lol:


nice car anyway


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you watched Chris harris on cars with the clio v fiesta st mountune ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you watched Chris harris on cars with the clio v fiesta st mountune ?


I have (of course). And I've also driven both :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll get some beading shots of the naviwax later, I forgot how good this is for a quick fix on a wet car!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice looking car James, did the new plates arrive ok? :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They did indeed Alex! Thanks for the prompt delivery. Just got to wait for the plate to be assigned to the car now :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the look of these,

In fact I love the overall package.

I'm a Peugeot guy, but I'd probably choose one of these over the 208 GTi. Do they come with Brembos?

Very nice motor.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No Brembos, but it really doesn't need them. They're 320mm up front and haul speed better than the old 200 (which surprised me when I test drove both).


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggi200 said:


> No Brembos, but it really doesn't need them. They're 320mm up front and haul speed better than the old 200 (which surprised me when I test drove both).


Quite big stock brakes , That surprises me also the 200's stop well!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess the clio is better, but I like the twingo 

congratulations !! both very nice cars


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not quite as checkable but it's certainly faster and just as entertaining  plus I love the looks. It feels a much more mature package. 

Thanks for the comments guys. Once I've given her a proper detail, and the reg on, I'll get a proper detail thread up


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

After seeing your post and pics James we went and test drove one today, in fact we looked at the Fiesta ST and 208GTi also but the Clio blew them both away on looks and drive in my eyes.
We drove a Mercury Silver LUX with CUP pack and it drove like it was on skates with a lovely exhaust note. 
We just need to find 9k and we'll be owning one very soon (trying to convince the wife that £205 mth is easy to find).


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What colour would you go for? 
The engine now has 2k on it and feels noticably stronger than when I picked her up. I'm loving it


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks really nice in black. I just don't feel these stand out like the old Sports used to, my 197 definitely looks much different to a normal spec Clio, the same with my ph1.

Do you think they 'feel' the same as the older cars?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's definitely still got something about it, its just behind a button. I personally love that, cos for the daily slug it's got light steering and a spongey throttle that means it's easy to drive sedately.

Can you please tell everyone else that it's meant to look subtle, cos every d**k in a corsa or an audi has tried racing me so far.










I know it's blurry but i was quite cold :lol: but it is possible to get the quoted mpg. Albeit driving like an absolute saint. Otherwise 12mpg is a real possibility if you're on it 
I think these are growing on people, certainly on 197.net there's more and more acceptance and even the nice comment or two I'd noticed. Tbh I wouldn't change a thing on it, it's the right mix of sporty looks while being restrained and mature. That appeals to me!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

there is a candy red one opposite my house, it looks great


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> there is a candy red one opposite my house, it looks great


Flame red was my second choice, but didn't look as mean! Needs the anthracite accents in black to work imo


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Crap picture but just got the forms back and the plates went on the car this evening

Can't wait to get her clean tomorrow!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maggi200 said:


> What colour would you go for?
> The engine now has 2k on it and feels noticably stronger than when I picked her up. I'm loving it


I think you were asking me this James.
We have just put a deposit down on the one we drove a few weeks ago, Mercury Silver LUX + CUP so it has the 18'' gloss black alloys and red brembo's with less than 100 miles on the clock.
Coming up to month end, they have made us an offer we couldn't refuse, they shaved loads off it from where we were when we originally drove it.
Pick it up Wed :driver:


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Twingo looked amazing, nice upgrade tho !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> I think you were asking me this James.
> We have just put a deposit down on the one we drove a few weeks ago, Mercury Silver LUX + CUP so it has the 18'' gloss black alloys and red brembo's with less than 100 miles on the clock.
> Coming up to month end, they have made us an offer we couldn't refuse, they shaved loads off it from where we were when we originally drove it.
> Pick it up Wed :driver:


Nice. Enjoy! 
The brakes aren't actually Brembos but they're pretty massive and have good initial feel and they bite hard. In fact better than the Brembos on the 200 I test drove when I was considering.


















Nice little touches help lift the cabin and it's a genuinely nice place to be!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nice back end on them,looks nice pal.how u finding the gearbox?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's spot on. 

Slushy and calm when in normal mode, which is a really nice change. 

Then when it's in sport or race it bangs through the gears quickly with a lovely satisfying parp and bang from the exhaust and follows that with some lovely crackles and pops on the over run. 

The box is quick. I've driven a few other twin clutches and it's every bit as good as those but comes with a proper split personality


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Picked it up today and took a steady 40 mile drive home, no, seriously took it steady. 85mph while overtaking on the motorway but kept it to 70mph like a right boring fart, lol!!! Excuse the pic's, just a quick few on the phone before I drove it home.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice



















Gave her a wash to get the dust off


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

James, do the DRL's stay on when the h.lights are on. They never did on our Meg RS250 so I'm hoping these do (can't be arsed to go outside to try it, lol).


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They do, as soon as the lights come on they dim though. The 501 LED's in the headlamp aren't actually wired to anything, they simply sit there. The DRL's also act as side lights, again dipped, with the addition of the rear lights.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maggi200 said:


> It is. But the subscription for coyote was to the previous owner I assume? The car was 1 month old when I purchased it.
> 
> I've got everything on there I want. All the free games, aquarium and subs I actually want. I tried the coyote once and didn't like it or see the point so when it went I didn't look further into it. I've extended the tom tom live for 36 months just now and it's showing up as it's already extended in the car.
> 
> Once I realised I had to tick the boxes to install the purchased apps (why would you buy an ap and not install it?) it worked a treat.


BTW, how much was the 36mth Tom Tom Live extension? Ours will expire after the 3mth freebie.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, before I forget James, thank you for convincing us to buy the RS. I was simply awestruck with your pic's although I avoided Black as I bet it's a right p.i.t.a to keep clean!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> BTW, how much was the 36mth Tom Tom Live extension? Ours will expire after the 3mth freebie.


Sign up here.

You'll need to stick the SD card into the pc and the toolbox will tell you the code you need to register.

The discovery pack (Email, Twitter, Weather, Assistance) is £120 for 36 months. I'm not actually sure how this differs to the Digital pack that's £125 for 36 months and seems to include the same apps.

I can't seem to find the Live subs but it was £155 for 36 months. I need to find it as mine runs out in a month and so far it's been a god send!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cars looking awesome big fan of the renault sports just can't afford to change to a petrol


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Looks very Alfa-ish. Sort of like a mash up of a 147 and a Mito.


:doublesho

Really can't see that at all. The Renault lines are much fussier. Looks more like Jap/Korean design to me. Just opinions tho . . . we all have 'em


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bezste said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Really can't see that at all. The Renault lines are much fussier. Looks more like Jap/Korean design to me. Just opinions tho . . . we all have 'em


It's a good job I didn't buy it because it looked like something else :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maggi200 said:


> It's a good job I didn't buy it because it looked like something else :thumb:


What he said^^^


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had a look and it seems loads not appearing on my r link catalogue that previously was. When you sign up would you let me know if you can see the live services?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Obviously things would change slightly, and only very slightly.

The usual bulbs have changed, SMD 501's all round and the fried egg look removed










So I'll try and keep these in order:

Obviously some start on the old plate, which was then replaced with the private reg on a pressed metal plate from Alex @ ECC.

So with her little sister













































Then we sold the 133 for a facelift CR-Z which is a big surprise in as much as it's actually every bit as quick as the 133 (if not actually a little faster) yet returns decent MPG and costs pennies to run, feels better made and more sophisticated and is blinding fun down the right road - in fact following it down a decent road and a good lick I had to push the 200t harder than I thought to keep with it.





































Then I decided that the RS badge on the front was poorly placed and when I was informed that it wasn't clipped in I decided to remove it

Before









After


















I've been playing with reallocating it - not sure yet.









Still loving the dash, simple, clutter free and everything works as it should









Next up is a possible change - dark anthracite for the trims and wheels possibly, or just black badges. Undecided


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, there is one round here with the reg number CL10 EDC, has an after market exhaust, sounds very well indeed.

Carl


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

People need to stop spotting Kenny and telling me how good his exhaust is. Or I will buy a supersprint!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Not bad cars at all the CRZ, lad down my street has a Mugen kitted one, looks quite nice tbh. 

Plates look a lot better too, just ordered myself a set, never had pressed plates before.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi James.

I've not got round to registering the R link at the mo, tried Coyote but it won't load up,not sure if somebody had already activated the 3mth trial that ay have expired??
I need to really look into the R Link side of it.

Question tho, ours is back in tomorrow as it is making the odd 'cracking' / 'knocking' noise while going round bends, corners and roundabouts. When it makes the noise it seems to be coming from the front suspension area / under the pedals.

Any issues with regards to this with yours by any chance??


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice looking motor that, certainly a clean one :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Hi James.
> 
> I've not got round to registering the R link at the mo, tried Coyote but it won't load up,not sure if somebody had already activated the 3mth trial that ay have expired??
> I need to really look into the R Link side of it.
> ...


Nope, not a single issue. She's done 4,500 miles so far and all good. Wonder what they'll identify it as? Top mount or a wishbone/balljoint maybe?

As for the R-Link, I wouldn't bother with the Coyote - I certainly didn't. It left my dash the day I registered it to myself, I just use the Tom Tom live stuff which I find works great. Once I worked out how to actually purchase the live subs I've not had any niggles with it, other than purchasing an app that wasn't intended for the RS (which RUK sent my a cheque to refund).

Keep me updated with what you find :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maggi200 said:


> Nope, not a single issue. She's done 4,500 miles so far and all good. Wonder what they'll identify it as? Top mount or a wishbone/balljoint maybe?
> 
> As for the R-Link, I wouldn't bother with the Coyote - I certainly didn't. It left my dash the day I registered it to myself, I just use the Tom Tom live stuff which I find works great. Once I worked out how to actually purchase the live subs I've not had any niggles with it, other than purchasing an app that wasn't intended for the RS (which RUK sent my a cheque to refund).
> 
> Keep me updated with what you find :thumb:


Yeah will do mate, just shy of 1k for us but it's been making the noise since we picked it up in truth, only just managed to get it in due to work and the distance to the dealers.

I'll keep you upto date bud.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

mechrepairs said:


> Very nice, there is one round here with the reg number CL10 EDC, has an after market exhaust, sounds very well indeed.
> 
> Carl


sounds like kennys 200 turbo as it has the supersprint exhaust fitted.

new car looks great buddy. was a big fan of your last car as well but can certainly see why you changed to the more refined clio. apart from the size of the diamonds on these i think there a great looking car with real presence. looing forward to seeing more shots of it.

Dave


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi James.

It's not sorted yet as they didn't have the bits but just to let you know, it's the anti-rollbar bushes that are shot.

Unbelievably, it's a well known problem to Reno with regards to the new RS Clio's, not something they are sharing or making public at the moment.

As soon as the technician walked outside to me I told him about the noise, before we drove it he said it's the a.r bushes, the drive just confirmed it.

They are currently fitting the standard Clio III bushes to those cars affected, must be different from the RS version.

I'll get more info after the 31st May when it's been in and been sorted, it may be worth you mentioning it when you next have it in for any work / servicing unless Reno get there **** into gear and get a recall in place.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

What products did you use on the white Twingo???? That's pretty reflective for white!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you sure it's the anti roll bar and not on the wishbone? That's a typical weak link. Funny you've mentioned this as I've just been under the car on the ramps looking at exhaust options










And whilst I was looking (everything is covered)










I had a nosey in the arches to check all the bushes and joints and all the rubber looks like new. Absolutely no wear on mine to report yet. I only managed one rubbish phone pic though and it's not worth posting as it's so blurry!

At least it will be sorted, there's bound to be niggles with a new model, every car has them, although I'm surprised at the exact diagnosis


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good news you've got no issues.

The fact that we'll be driving it until the 31st means it's not that serious that it shouldn't be driven.

I may slide under and give them a squirt with some WD40 as they may well have just dried out a tad.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

looks nice but i do like a Twingo sport, hope your enjoying it


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice motor James :thumb:

I've not spotted you on the roads yet.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Nice motor James :thumb:
> 
> I've not spotted you on the roads yet.


I haven't seen you around for ages either rich! Are you still rocking the accord?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Maggi200 said:


> I haven't seen you around for ages either rich! Are you still rocking the accord?


Yep sure am, really enjoying the car, although I've had to replace a few bits due to wear and tear.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So in the last 12 months of ownership the car has been amazing, and I'm looking forward to many more! The more I drive her, the more I love her! The exhaust is now nice and throaty with lots of pops and bangs in sport and race, the R-Link has been perfect and the nav one of the best in car options I've had the pleasure of using - it's guided me around a few nasty traffic jams quite nicely - and overall I really do think Renault deserve a bit more praise than they've had. I don't even see the need to change anything, other than the remap which transformed the car.

Not much to share other than I got caught on street maps!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have to agree with all of the above and will second the 'live' sat nav, it truly is worth it's weight in gold.

I live in sleepy Retford but yet it still shows me even the slightest of traffic jams, usually 30sec's worth over here. How the hell does it do that????


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> Picked it up today and took a steady 40 mile drive home, no, seriously took it steady. 85mph while overtaking on the motorway but kept it to 70mph like a right boring fart, lol!!! Excuse the pic's, just a quick few on the phone before I drove it home.


Wakefield Renault? Spent many a penny fixing my old Clio there!


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lovely colour and wheel combo btw. Both cars look great!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Danny_vtr said:


> Lovely colour and wheel combo btw. Both cars look great!


Cheers lad.

Yep, Wakefield Reno indeed. I hasten to add that although we spent nigh on 20k there, we will, never ever, and I mean never ever set foot across their doorstep ever again. RS specialist's my ar$e!!

Away from that, we just love the RS, great driving experience and a lot ''throatier'' than the RS250 had previously. Not as quick obviously but it definitely has a grunt that the RS250 never had!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

first time iv seen one of these.
looks a nice motor fella and hope you in joy t.
the twingo looked nice


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Danny_vtr said:


> Wakefield Renault? Spent many a penny fixing my old Clio there!


It is indeed Danny, I got my LY RS Clio from there. Awesome car, it lived up to all the 'Hot hatch winner'awards it received.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Starburst said:


> It is indeed Danny, I got my LY RS Clio from there. Awesome car, it lived up to all the 'Hot hatch winner'awards it received.


I love this style of Clio, unfortunately, it's a little bit 'to raw' for the wife but I love them!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cant believe its a year Maggi! :driver:

Other than trying to make my mind up which RS we swap the cup for in a couple of months, I am still toying with the idea of induction or exhaust for the CRZ.

Are you up in the Honda anytime soon, I want to see what the Takeda is like :thumb:
Its either that or a Spoon axle back :devil:

Love the RS200 mate, if the mrs had a few quid to put towards I would let her have one.


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks really well mate! I've still not seen one of these on the road yet. They're a good looking car the new Clio's though, even in non-renaultsport form.


----------

